# Rate me



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

Rate me and tell me what surgeries I would need to significantly ascend. Soft looksmaxing tips are also welcome, thank you in advance


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Dec 15, 2018)

2 PSL


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> 2 PSL


You've forgotten something...


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Dec 15, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> You've forgotten something...


lose the bloat


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> lose the bloat


What bloat are you talking about? lmao


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 15, 2018)

K I'll give my rating. 5 PSL. Nothing special. Low tier normie look. For the tenth time, you need jaw surgeries. Get a consultation with a surgeon to determine what you need. You can ascend to 7.5 if you do everything right. Also if you're not eyebrow/eyelash maxing you're really wasting your time.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> K I'll give my rating. 5 PSL. Nothing special. Low tier normie look. For the tenth time, you need jaw surgeries. Get a consultation with a surgeon to determine what you need. You can ascend to 7.5 if you do everything right. Also if you're not eyebrow/eyelash maxing you're really wasting your time.


Gotcha, I'll do that. But you know... a fucking jaw implant costs a fortune, nothing under 5k at least, correct?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 15, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Gotcha, I'll do that. But you know... a fucking jaw implant costs a fortune, nothing under 5k at least, correct?


Probably. Looksmaxing might cost up to $30k + depending on how far you wanna take it. But is it worth improving your self esteem and knowing that when you go out people will treat you well from the start? Girls, employers, strangers? I'd say so.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Probably. Looksmaxing might cost up to $30k + depending on how far you wanna take it. But is it worth improving your self esteem and knowing that when you go out people will treat you well from the start? Girls, employers, strangers? I'd say so.


Fuck, 30k? Fucking rope fuel man, no way I could pay that amount, not even fucking 5k. 

Personally call me a retard but I'm only doing all this for the women, I don't care about moneymaxxing due to looksmaxxing all that much. 

Interestingly enough 7/10 girls look at me all the time like I'm attractive. I've had attractive women rate me (online, without knowing them) 8.5/10. I got proof if anyone wants lol

Still, I need to looksmax and that's all that matters. Even by r/truerateme female raters I've been rated 6+. Weird as fuck.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Dec 15, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What bloat are you talking about? lmao



you can still lose a little for BF, and if you look that fat with that less bf, idk wat to say.. su


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> you can still lose a little for BF, and if you look that fat with that less bf, idk wat to say.. su


What do you mean I look fat? Like, where, in the face?

Edit: Sure, you're right, I'm still nowehere near Men's Physique competition level look so...


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Dec 15, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> What do you mean I look fat? Like, where, in the face?


in the first pic your cheeks look bloated


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> in the first pic your cheeks look bloated


Can't that be because I'm super white? Not being racist, just, really fucking pale.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Dec 15, 2018)

Pretty decent. You could get girls already. You probably just suck at talking/are shy/no personality


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Pretty decent. You could get girls already. You probably just suck at talking/are shy/no personality


Fuck, truth. I'm not shy, I'm getting better at passing shit tests. Last time a young philippina sent me a PM on reddit telling me to KIK her, I'm like OK, then 20 minutes mid convo, I ask her something and then she starts ignoring me. Hasn't responded ever since and it's been 5 days.

Smfh, I could at least have gotten an oiled up ass and pussy pic, please for fucks sake feed my dick you asian cunts. -.-


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Dec 15, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Fuck, truth. I'm not shy, I'm getting better at passing shit tests. Last time a young philippina sent me a PM on reddit telling me to KIK her, I'm like OK, then 20 minutes mid convo, I ask her something and then she starts ignoring me. Hasn't responded ever since and it's been 5 days.
> 
> Smfh, I could at least have gotten an oiled up ass and pussy pic, please for fucks sake feed my dick you asian cunts. -.-


Yeah, girls have low attention span these days or they feel entitled to the best of the best. So, if you can't manage to keep their attention or aren't gigachad, it can be hard. 

Also, do you have a lot of friends?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Yeah, girls have low attention span these days or they feel entitled to the best of the best. So, if you can't manage to keep their attention or aren't gigachad, it can be hard.
> 
> Also, do you have a lot of friends?


Not really, just a few friends. 

No, I mean SHE started the whole convo. First she messaged me about my eyes (said they were beautiful lol) then wanted me to KIK her, I was like sure. Then we started sexting and she stopped. I didn't say anything bad or crazy yet she stopped, wtf...


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 15, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Fuck, 30k? Fucking rope fuel man, no way I could pay that amount, not even fucking 5k.
> 
> Personally call me a retard but I'm only doing all this for the women, I don't care about moneymaxxing due to looksmaxxing all that much.
> 
> ...


30k is a higher extreme for really going all in. You are NOT 8.5 bro. It's bluepill talk, not objective rating like we do here. On a PSL scale, your face is no more than 5.5, and I'd say you're 5 in all honesty. If those females found you genuinely attractive you would be slaying. Keep your ego humble, work, save, looksmax. But to get an estimate, consult a doctor man, it costs like 50 bucks.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> 30k is a higher extreme for really going all in. You are NOT 8.5 bro. It's bluepill talk, not objective rating like we do here. On a PSL scale, your face is no more than 5.5, and I'd say you're 5 in all honesty. If those females found you genuinely attractive you would be slaying. Keep your ego humble, work, save, looksmax. But to get an estimate, consult a doctor man, it costs like 50 bucks.


I agree with you, but this is what I don't understand: If I approached a female IN REAL LIFE, then of course she wouldn't say "you're ugly gtfo" since as a male I'm probably stronger than 99% of all females. Makes sense. 

But asking STRANGERS online has no such risks at all, I mean, she could block me any time she wants. Why do they overrate me then? This makes no sense at all given all this happened ONLINE. They're not even friends, I've never met them before neither online nor irl, why do they still give me these inflated ratings? Just... why the fuck?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 15, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> I agree with you, but this is what I don't understand: If I approached a female IN REAL LIFE, then of course she wouldn't say "you're ugly gtfo" since as a male I'm probably stronger than 99% of all females. Makes sense.
> 
> But asking STRANGERS online has no such risks at all, I mean, she could block me any time she wants. Why do they overrate me then? This makes no sense at all given all this happened ONLINE. They're not even friends, I've never met them before neither online nor irl, why do they still give me these inflated ratings? Just... why the fuck?


Understand, females are by nature driven by emotion. They want to make you feel good, not give you the brutal honest truth. Girls are never to be believed for what they say, ONLY what they do. And their real primal attraction goes to Chad/Chadlite, that's it. Those are the guys they fuck when they're feeling down, they go for guys like me and you when they want an easy male who won't leave.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Dec 15, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Not really, just a few friends.
> 
> No, I mean SHE started the whole convo. First she messaged me about my eyes (said they were beautiful lol) then wanted me to KIK her, I was like sure. Then we started sexting and she stopped. I didn't say anything bad or crazy yet she stopped, wtf...


TBH, people on here are too brutal, like @CupOfCoffee. Even if you are 5 psl, you can still get a decent amount of girls with words. If you look back into my posts and find my rating thread, you will see how I look. Not the best in the world, but girls frequently tell me I have beautiful hair and try to initiate with me. I am simply too autistic to follow up though. Normally, I will just awkwardly smile or says thanks; when I should be trying to keep convo flowing and build onto what they tell me.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 15, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Understand, females are by nature driven by emotion. They want to make you feel good, not give you the brutal honest truth. Girls are never to be believed for what they say, ONLY what they do. And their real primal attraction goes to Chad/Chadlite, that's it. Those are the guys they fuck when they're feeling down, they go for guys like me and you when they want an easy male who won't leave.


Hmm yeah I've heard about that, I agree.

I'm never going to betabuxx. Period. Hell to the motherfucking no. I'll sooner rope than betabuxx. Fuck these manipulative foids.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 15, 2018)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> TBH, people on here are too brutal, like @CupOfCoffee. Even if you are 5 psl, you can still get a decent amount of girls with words. If you look back into my posts and find my rating thread, you will see how I look. Not the best in the world, but girls frequently tell me I have beautiful hair and try to initiate with me. I am simply too autistic to follow up though. Normally, I will just awkwardly smile or says thanks; when I should be trying to keep convo flowing and build onto what they tell me.


At 5 he can get some girls, I have as well and one girl complimented my eyes. I'm saying he's not a catch, a girl won't love him like she would a 7 psl. He's bound to betabux with his current looks.


StudyHacks said:


> Hmm yeah I've heard about that, I agree.
> 
> I'm never going to betabuxx. Period. Hell to the motherfucking no. I'll sooner rope than betabuxx. Fuck these manipulative foids.


That's the spirit.


----------



## Sc22 (Dec 16, 2018)

Face looks decent, body looks good, i don't see why you should have any problems. Maybe you won't get rated high PSL but by real life standards with real people not deep into the whole "lookism beauty formula thing" i'd say you're above average and good to go with everyday people and girls. I wouldn't go for surgery if i were you, just gymmax, skin and hairmax. You're above average by IRL standards and real life average people have no problems being happy or in relationships.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

Sc22 said:


> Face looks decent, body looks good, i don't see why you should have any problems. Maybe you won't get rated high PSL but by real life standards with real people not deep into the whole "lookism beauty formula thing" i'd say you're above average and good to go with everyday people and girls. I wouldn't go for surgery if i were you, just gymmax, skin and hairmax. You're above average by IRL standards and real life average people have no problems being happy or in relationships.


Thanks bro but the key here is I'm not going to betabuxx, so i need to looksmax so I won't HAVE TO betabuxx to get, say, 7PSL chicks.


----------



## 5Dlooped (Dec 16, 2018)

Just shower and shave bro


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

5Dlooped said:


> Just shower and shave bro


rofl.


----------



## shimada (Dec 16, 2018)

you are above average but nothing that would make a girl walking by look twice

you could prob slay in latin land or SEA region


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

shimada said:


> you are above average but nothing that would make a girl walking by look twice
> 
> you could prob slay in latin land or SEA region


Well how to make them look twice?


----------



## shimada (Dec 16, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Well how to make them look twice?



if you had darker hair, it *MIGHT* help. 

your weakest region seems to be your lower third @ first glance


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

shimada said:


> if you had darker hair, it *MIGHT* help.
> 
> your weakest region seems to be your lower third @ first glance


100% correct, everyone tells me that. Mewing isn't gonna work at my age it seems, apparently it's only good if you're in the process of puberty. I'm well past that alreay, at the age of 21.


----------



## shimada (Dec 16, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> 100% correct, everyone tells me that. Mewing isn't gonna work at my age it seems, apparently it's only good if you're in the process of puberty. I'm well past that alreay, at the age of 21.



you could try blasting highly androgenic steroids in hope of a fuller beard. otherwise not really sure surgery-wise


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 16, 2018)

Talking about JUST the face I'd say you're a 4/10, you make up for it with your height and your body, though, but in terms of soft looksmaxing I'd see if you can do anything to make your eyebrows more prominent, and maybe dye your hair a darker color. A more drastic measure would be a jaw implant, because your prominent cheekbones make your jaw look really thin.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

shimada said:


> you could try blasting highly androgenic steroids in hope of a fuller beard. otherwise not really sure surgery-wise


First I'm gonna have to build up my natural muscle mass, and then start roiding the fuck out of myself. I want to see what my face looks like at 4% bf, idgaf if that will kill me. YOLO


----------



## androidcel (Dec 16, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> First I'm gonna have to build up my natural muscle mass, and then start roiding the fuck out of myself. I want to see what my face looks like at 4% bf, idgaf if that will kill me. YOLO


Dont forget to post pics when you are 4% bf and roided.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Talking about JUST the face I'd say you're a 4/10, you make up for it with your height and your body, though, but in terms of soft looksmaxing I'd see if you can do anything to make your eyebrows more prominent, and maybe dye your hair a darker color. A more drastic measure would be a jaw implant, because your prominent cheekbones make your jaw look really thin.


Brah I don't think I have cheekbones lmao. Look at asian dudes, their zygos are crazy because they're asian. I'm mixed race srs (asian+caucasian) but... I don't have prominent zygos.


androidcel said:


> Dont forget to post pics when you are 4% bf and roided.


Ok. What's your prediction tho? :O


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Dec 16, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Brah I don't think I have cheekbones lmao. Look at asian dudes, their zygos are crazy because they're asian. I'm mixed race srs (asian+caucasian) but... I don't have prominent zygos.


They don't stick out enough to be super visible because you're not super skinny, but they stick out enough at the sides to make your jaw look smaller in comparison.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 16, 2018)

+Good eye area
+Strong chin
+NW0
+Strong Chico nose
+White

-Below average zygos
-Weak jaw
-Probably recessed chin(need side profile)
-Lack of hallow cheeks
-Shit tier eyebrows
-Bad browridge
-Gay vibes

Use minoxil to thicken your brows, start rubbing it with papaya oil to make more dark.
Start mewing. Start bonesmashing on your zygos.

4/10 PSL
5/10 IRL

Cut to the single digit bf then come here again.


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 16, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Rate me and tell me what surgeries I would need to significantly ascend. Soft looksmaxing tips are also welcome, thank you in advance






no idea why they didnt mention it but you look like submissive autist with 10 IQ.

something about your face gives 100% vibe (meaning, to anyone you meet)
and that vibe is:
"I am submisive pussy...
...But not only that, I am dumb as well...
... Date me please"


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> no idea why they didnt mention it but you look like submissive autist with 10 IQ.
> 
> something about your face gives 100% vibe (meaning, to anyone you meet)
> and that vibe is:
> ...


Can you do me a favor? srs


Kyros said:


> +Good eye area
> +Strong chin
> +NW0
> +Strong Chico nose
> ...


gay hahahhaahhahaha wtf why? what gave that vibe off?


Kyros said:


> +Good eye area
> +Strong chin
> +NW0
> +Strong Chico nose
> ...


im 21 dude mewin isnt gonna do shit at my age


----------



## Kyros (Dec 16, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Can you do me a favor? srs
> 
> gay hahahhaahhahaha wtf why? what gave that vibe off?
> 
> im 21 dude mewin isnt gonna do shit at my age



You look feminine.

How tall are you exactly?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

Kyros said:


> You look feminine.
> 
> How tall are you exactly?


Wtf feminine? 5'11


----------



## Kyros (Dec 16, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Wtf feminine? 5'11



Are you a framecel?


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

Kyros said:


> Are you a framecel?


whats that mean?


----------



## Kyros (Dec 16, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> whats that mean?


Height - shoulder width - wrist reference - hip ratio


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

Kyros said:


> Height - shoulder width - wrist reference - hip ratio


Well I'm relatively OK height-wise I think. I have broad shoulders. My waist is slim/narrow so I have a V-taper (lite version let's say).


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Dec 16, 2018)

omg op, you look so daunting.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 16, 2018)

mybrainabusesme said:


> omg op, you look so daunting.


So can you do me a favor?


----------



## G O D (Apr 23, 2019)

3/10 psl


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 23, 2019)

Grow out your hair, use minoxidil for thicker eyebrows and for the cherry on the cake get a jaw surgery


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Grow out your hair, use minoxidil for thicker eyebrows and for the cherry on the cake get a jaw surgery



He’s not been online since February lol


----------



## AestheticPrince (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> He’s not been online since February lol


he's suicidemaxxed


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> he's suicidemaxxed



He was never an incel tbh just a huge troll, probably just has a normal life


----------



## Jaded (Apr 23, 2019)

Mogs Arcbrah tbh


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Mogs Arcbrah tbh
> View attachment 44484












Slayer


----------



## Heirio (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 44485
> View attachment 44486
> 
> 
> ...


his nipples are so fkn weird, its like he was lactating or some shit


----------

